# Mcs 240 magnum decals.......



## Mad Mike (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi- I'm looking for some early 80's decals,at least to copy,for my MCS 240 MAGNUM 24' cruiser. Circa 83-84. My old pics show what it looks like,but need something a lil sharper to duplicate. I have contacted MCS dirrect,and they have nothing that far back.   Just trying to restore my cruiser the way it showed up from Florida-......It was one of the first one's out here on the left coast. prototypes were put into production,and I received one of the first to be "sold",although strings were pulled to get it out here,as it was an "east coast" bike/thing. Any help apprieciated!


----------



## rlhender (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a set of NOS decals but they are not cheap...I will post pics in a bit

Rick


----------



## john721 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can help you. No problem on any MCS decals.


----------



## MCS56 (May 12, 2016)

john721 said:


> I can help you. No problem on any MCS decals.





I'm looking Mcs decals too. Watcha got ?


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Jul 16, 2016)

If any one has any info on a set of 26"Mcs forks I'm in the market! as well as Mcs cruiser bars, stem, pedals,etc


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 5, 2017)

rlhender said:


> I have a set of NOS decals but they are not cheap...I will post pics in a bit
> 
> Rick



Did you ever sell?  Can I see?


----------

